# Looking for another Tai Chi reference book



## SapphireStar (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a nice little spiral book I got this past weekend; "The Tai Chi Directory" and it's very useful for a beginner like myself to jog my memory of what I learned in class when practicing at home.  Very good pictures and explanations.

I'm also looking for a book that shows and/or explains the defense mode of each posture; having recently learned how to use 'playing the lute' and 'grasping sparrow's tail'.   Cool.  Those are up front in my mind now when I go walking in the park!  

Anyone have any recommendations for a book like that?  Difficult to believe Barnes & Noble didn't have much when I was up there last weekend.  My little directory book was a lucky find in a bargain price batch.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 12, 2010)

Tai Chi Chuan: 24 & 48 Postures with Martial Applications - Liang Shou-Yu


----------



## SapphireStar (Jul 12, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> Tai Chi Chuan: 24 & 48 Postures with Martial Applications - Liang Shou-Yu




Thank you.  This is listed in stock at our Barnes & Noble, so I'll take a look at it when I'm up there.


----------



## Jason Striker II (Feb 21, 2012)

Tai Chi Combat by Paul Crompton is a useful text, IMO. *ISBN :* 1874250251 Should be less than 20 $.


----------

